# CGC test 3 passed, 7 failed



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, thanks for this info. I'm going to take a lot of classes with Bentley for his CGC but we'll probably have to wait until he's much older for the test.
He's very good at the nursing home but he has what I call a "hover bum". When told to sit his tail is wagging so fast that his bum sort of hovers real close to the ground but not on it. At home or any place if we're alone he sits great it's just when people are present :doh:

Good job Riley! Will Hunter be trying again?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what the pass rate it- but it took us 3 times to try it. I think when we did out CGC/Intermediate class that not even 1/2 passed the test.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Adults tend to pass easier than puppies.

If Banker had not passed his CGC, he would have been allowed back in the next class (still Advanced), at no additional charge until he passed. When we took the test, I said up front that "free classes" were a good deal and I was looking forward to them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I will try Hunter again in a few months. He just needs to learn he doesn't have to greet everyone. He's 6 yrs old you would think he'd have that figured out by now. I guess they never loose that eagerness.

One dog didn't pass because he pooped during the test. The owner was very disappointed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rainheart, 
Why didn't you pass? Do you think it was the age of your dog or something else?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know the exact answer to your question what is the pass rate, it may be on the AKC website someplace, but I do CGC testing, I would estimate about 10% of dogs need more practice.

Some of my general observations: I don't think it's fair to puppies when owners automatically expect to breeze through puppy, basic, intermediate then automatically pass CGC. All dogs are different, breeds are different, some are more energetic than others, etc.

Gladys had to repeat basic several times and we were told to give her a job in field class a few times in between. I think I waited a year to try CGC.

People who do their homework and practice a lot do better than those who don't; and finally, it seems like all dogs have at least one weak spot to work on. It never fails, sometimes they're so obedient they could get a CD, but the dog can't handle separation. Or, they know everything, but just won't do that down that day. 

Even the ones that do pass, I tell them keep working with the dog, especially that one area they know they needed to practice a lot ;-)

Finally, there's always the person in there who wants to get CGC to do therapy work or something the dog is totally unsuited for. I can always tell when someone tries to control the situation, "don't go up to him fast", "don't go too slow" "don't approach him from behind" I can always tell I'm about to get snapped at if I act normal :-(


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We were lucky enough to pass the first time but Zoe was about two years old and we did do quite a bit of practicing. I found walking "in town" in the late afternoon was good . . . lots of people of various ages out on the sidewalk, some of them walking their dogs. I'm always impressed when I read about a pup under a year old that's passed the CGC.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly passed at 10 months and going into it, I knew there was only one area she really needed to work on: sit for greeting. She is such an excitable dog. I made sure that she knew she was in working mode before we took the test. It did the trick; she didn't mess around one bit! The 3 minute separation was another thing I worried about but I think it depends on the evaluator and how much they let the dog get away with. I did hear Molly whining, but nothing excessive. I am not going into anything with a CGC but we might get into therapy work when she's older.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody passed his CGC at 2-1/2 years old. We had trained HARD. I took him once a week to different levels of obedience classes plus the CGC class to get him prepared for the test. I also took him to a hospital as much as I could and walked him back and forth outside the front door, did sit/stays and down/stays as people walked by. That helped a lot.

I thought the step "leave your dog with a friendly stranger" would be his down fall but that was a breeze. In "greet a friendly stranger with a dog", Cody got out of his sit and went over to the other dog. :doh: They let me do it again with the same person but a different dog and he did fine.

Cody also has EGD (excessive greeting disorder) so getting his CGC was a HUGE acomplisment for us. I framed the certificate, got the patch and collar tag!

I hope you continue training and taking the test. You can take the test as many times as you want until you pass. 

Connie and Cody


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody also has EGD (excessive greeting disorder) so getting his CGC was a HUGE acomplisment for us. I framed the certificate, got the patch and collar tag!
> Connie and Cody


What worked? Did you do specific training, or did he get used to people? Casper's people-love is what will be his downfall. Though it's hard to see loving people as a downfall.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

With Beamer- the first time he was less than a year old. He failed the out of sight. I had no idea he would flip out when I left him with someone else. We worked on this for hours with a friend and he was much improved. 

The second time he was about a year old and he failed the heeling part that time (but nailed the out of sight!)

Finally we retook it again this past november and passed with flying colors. I wanted to take it sooner but I couldn't find anyplace that offered it until then for some reason. He turns 2 in march.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm planning on doing a test Saturday afternoon with Flip. We haven't actually done anything to specifically prepare for the CGC, my hope is all our general training we have done will get him through. We will see though! It's been about 8 years since the last (and only) time I did a CGC, so I just read over the rules about five minutes ago.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I really thought we were finished when it came time for the "Reaction to another dog" part of the test, and in walked in a very excited golden. :doh: Cookie did fine even though the other golden was jumping toward her. That part of the test, and the Accepting a friendly stranger are the two that I worked on most. 

I think that the underling theme with most of the test is getting your dog to focus on you, and that's what we practiced a lot of. Like TheZ's, we walked a lot around town and in some parks. You really get a random assortment of dogs, people, kids, etc. to practice on there.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy passed first try but we trained daily for it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Same problem for Mack, excessive greeting disorder and was a cry baby when I left him, which I also was surprised by. He is settling so much now that I will probably try again in the fall. We are in beginner now and he is a rock star, although anything that involves frozen BilJac is good with him....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it depends on where you take the test. My best friend's daughter has a dog reactive Mastiff - she went to training classes at the same facility that does the testing, and her dog passed the CGC with no problem - because every dog there had become familiar to her over the weeks of classes. No stranger or strange dog was brought in for the test. My best friend's dog is afraid of strangers, and will react to men he doesn't know - he was abused before she rescued him. He, too, passed the test with flying colors.

Neither of these dogs can be trusted with strangers or strange dogs. The Mastiff will attack, and she's way too big to take a chance when her owner weighs less than she does! Zeke, the lab, will attack any male who isn't neutered. 

I was going to attempt the test with Max but after this, I thought it was kinda meaningless. I hope this is a rare occurrence.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I think it depends on where you take the test. . .
> Neither of these dogs can be trusted with strangers or strange dogs. The Mastiff will attack, and she's way too big to take a chance when her owner weighs less than she does! Zeke, the lab, will attack any male who isn't neutered.
> 
> I was going to attempt the test with Max but after this, I thought it was kinda meaningless. I hope this is a rare occurrence.


This is alarming but I think that there is definitely some variation in how strictly the test is administered. I'm not completely unbiased but just because this site is testing like this doesn't render the CGC meaningless.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> This is alarming but I think that there is definitely some variation in how strictly the test is administered. I'm not completely unbiased but just because this site is testing like this doesn't render the CGC meaningless.


I agree and wonder if the fact that a CGC is now a title will affect this variability. My trainer was mentioning that her sense was that it would be a little tougher to earn now. It is nice to have such a test within reach of novice dog handlers like me, and I hope it keeps having some meaning in the dog world.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> This is alarming but I think that there is definitely some variation in how strictly the test is administered. I'm not completely unbiased but just because this site is testing like this doesn't render the CGC meaningless.


"meaningless" was too harsh, I shouldn't have used that word - I apologize for that. It did make me less trusting of a dog that had earned the CGC, though.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guinness (lab) passed the 2nd time through. 
He failed the sit nicely for a stranger the first time.
To get him to pass, I took him on a 5 mile run before hand!

I never took Bear through the testing, I knew she could never ever ever pass the sit with a friendly stranger while I walked away. She couldn't even sit patiently with someone she knew really well if I walked away! She was always concerned when I left her. I was okay with that, since there was no way I'd ever leave my dog with a stranger!

Kenzie will someday take the class/test, but she's nowhere close to it anytime soon!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My Golden passed the CGC the day before he turned 1 year old on the first try and the test was given in a Public Park on a Sunday afternoon - talk about distractions.

I didn't do special training or for that matter go to a class. In fact we didn't start any type of group classes until he was 1.5 years old - prior to this all classes were private. . The best preparation for a test like this, TDI or Pet Partner (formally Delta) is to expose your dog to as many different real life experiences as possible. From the week he came home at 10 weeks old he was taken to busy streets, parks, stores (and I mean book stores, clothing stores) etc . The more exposure to these types of things teaches your dog to go with the flow and not get excited about everything.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I did take my dogs for an off leash 3 mile walk 2 hours before the test. Then we went to the facility and waited until it was our turn. While we were waiting, there were other events in the 2 other arenas - a show and go class and a rally run through. So lots and lots of dogs and people. My boys were pretty good waiting. Since we had to wait an hour, I spent time with both of them separately walking around, sit stays, etc. in the show and go and rally arenas. The actual room where we had the test, had closed doors and nothing else was going on in the room except for the test. So it was quiet. I would encourage anyone to try it cold, just to see what your dog is like before you do the CGC class. If your dog needs work, I can say that one of my boys passed without goint to CGC class, the other went to CGC class and still failed. Temperment is such a big part of the test. EGD is a big problem for our breed looks like! I thought it was an interesting test.

As for young dogs, it really depends on their personality. My puppy is 7 months. She has an extreme case of EGD. She makes wild noises and runs in circles when she sees people. She has obedience class one night a week, 2 hours of hunt class one day a week and goes to work with me every day. Plus I take her to stores. So she is out and about and exposed to lots of people and places. And she still is over the top with EGD. So I would think she should wait until at least 2 years old.

Good luck to anyone taking the test!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

And don't forget some times a dog will just have a bad day. My kids attend a big 4-H outing in the spring they bring in a team of CGC examiners and all the kids can do the exam as part of their weekend. They literally have a dog at every station with one waiting or two waiting to go with one of the cordinators its loud but controlled. Some stations had two examiners so they can do two dogs at once. Each kids carries their paperwork and hands it off then does that station.
I thought for sure neither Boots or Sparkles would be able to do it cold like that but both passed. They were not easier just cause they were kids, but if they did not pass a station each kid got a detailed explaination of why and how to work and train with their dog to correct the problem. It a really cool learning experince for them I think last year about half of the 100 kids that did it passed.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do think there needs to be better training for evaluators and something needs to be done to assure the test is being given correctly. The whole point of the CGC is to see if the dog has suitable reactions in the general public. In real life you don't get do overs, and you aren't always only around only people and dogs you already know.

I was thinking that possibly CGC should only be offered at another AKC event, like at an obedience trial, in order to have more witnesses that the test is being properly administered.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie passed at just under five months. I worked hard beforehand on 'someone shaking my hand' part of the test. She wasn't used to that. 

We didn't take the CGS class, but I had been in various obedience classes since she was little and she always aced them. 

We took the test individually. I knew her stays would be perfect, they had been forever. If we had been on grass it would have been over in a split second as she would have been nose to grass and pulled tufts of grass out the whole time. 

She was tested in a parking lot so there were no major distractions. She passed first time on all the tests. Tester said she was the calmest puppy he had seen.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley failed the separation the first time but passed the second time we took it.

It is true that we took it in the same location as we took the class, but they brought a completely strange dog in (the trainers older dog who is never at the facility except for CGC). So the dog truly was a total stranger. They did the same thing with the people.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha passed at seven months...Sally, Laney, Cookie were all solid adults. Tiki was the hard one. The test was outdoors...I had to walk some distance across a field away from her. She got more and more excited...just as I was entering the building to get out of sight, a blonde golden retriever was running straight for me. Most of my dogs wear collars like it is jewelry. So she simply backed out to get to me. The tester was freaking out, because she said her beardies would have just run off.... Didn't try it again until two years ago, she passed but did not love the out of sight part, still.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha - Excessive greeting disorder - sorry I just love that terminology. 
I truly doubt my Rose would pass the CGC. While she loves people she does not go to all of them - it all depends on the vibes she gets from that person. Some she leaves alone, some she wants to play with and only one so far she barked at.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Claudia,
The goal is that they stay by your side and not greet the person. But they also don't avoid the person when the stranger asks to pet your dog. 

I do think that there should be a standard from AKC regarding taking the test indoors or outdoors. I am glad I didn't do the test outdoors in a field, a park, or a parking lot. I don't know how my boys would have done.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska - I am sure that most people in those tests also know how to approach a dog and they are dog lovers. The dog can sense that. I know mine does. She barked at one person only and I know she found him threatening to me. 
She was in my office where I have many people come in from different backgrounds. 
I wouldn't worry too much about this test. He may have picked up vibes from you (ie - you were nervous).  Hunter was just trying to show you - look mom - this guy is OK - no need to worry.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

In our class there were three reactive dogs that didn't even take the test. They may have done it at a different time, but the owners knew the dogs just weren't ready after only 7 weeks. When we practiced the friendly stranger coming up to pet the dog, one of the dogs went after the instructor. The other two couldn't handle being in the vicinity of other dogs without reacting aggressively. 

The other three dogs in the class, including mine, all passed pretty easily. 

I was very surprised when Ben passed, because he had gone nuts when walking at the park the day before and jumped at a passing hiker. I also thought the dogs greeting each other would be a problem, but it was a dog he knew well, so he was fine with passing her in class. What almost got us was the healing. We turned a corner and there was a mirror straight ahead that he wasn't expecting, he lunged forward to check out the dog in the mirror. The instructor let us do that part of the test a second time and since he knew the mirror was there, he did fine.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

quilter said:


> What worked? Did you do specific training, or did he get used to people? Casper's people-love is what will be his downfall. Though it's hard to see loving people as a downfall.


I try and tell people what to do by talking to Cody. Ex: "She won't pet you unless you sit." Rather than "He has to sit before you can pet him" which sounds more like I'm giving the person an order. That helps prevent some excitement because I have a little more time as the person approaches.

But if the person goes into a high squeaky voice and/or fusses too much with their hands then I have to say he gets too excited - meaning please tone your voice and hands down. Most people get it. If all else falls, I draw Cody in close to my left knee, switch the leash to my right hand and place my left hand on his head then he will stand there nice. 
Good Luck.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We would go to Petsmart and Petco - they are all pet lovers. 
As people would approach, I would tell Banker to remember he is in training to learn to be a good dog, to sit for attention. People repond really well. The employees were helpful too - they send others over to meet him and tell them to wait for him to sit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I almost forgot that Flip got his CGC over the weekend! I was a very bad student, I did not prepare at all for it, but Flip's had enough training that he passed everything with no problem. I left him on a sit stay for the separation, I thought he would be better that way than just left hanging out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When I did it with my lab, there is an obedience club here that has a "dog about town" class that graduates with the CGC test.
The class itself is awesome, it's a intermediate level obedience class that is 7 weeks long and each class is held in a different public place. Most of the classes are in outdoor parks such as baseball/soccer fields with games going on or a park with a duck pond (that dogs can NOT go swimming in, that was tough!), so real life scenarios. The test itself was at a park that we hadn't been to yet.

It seems like they only do this class about one every other year, I'll need to keep an eye open for it for Kenzie


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I almost forgot that Flip got his CGC over the weekend! I was a very bad student, I did not prepare at all for it, but Flip's had enough training that he passed everything with no problem. I left him on a sit stay for the separation, I thought he would be better that way than just left hanging out.


Congrats! Must say I'm not surprised that Utility Dog Flip with OTCH pts. was able to pass. I'm guessing the loose leash walking, sit and down on command, and coming when called weren't that tough for him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Congrats! Must say I'm not surprised that Utility Dog Flip with OTCH pts. was able to pass. I'm guessing the loose leash walking, sit and down on command, and coming when called weren't that tough for him.


I asked my friends, if my utility dog doesn't pass the CGC, is that reason to laugh or cry? LOL


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridget took her CGC test this evening and, unfortunately flunked on 3 issues.
Walking among others, reaction to another dog, and walking with change in direction................all of which she does well, until tonight....lol

If they would have had the test last week, she would have aced it, this week, she was all revved up and raring to go.

Miss Congeniality....that's Bridgie.

For some reason this week, she was terribly over excited from the moment we stepped in the door...........maybe picked up vibrations from the humans....lol

If at first you don't succeed.....


----------

